# Toona?



## jwoody79 (Apr 24, 2014)

I usually spend most of my time in the fishing section of the forums and I honestly didn't even know there was a bowfishing section! 

Anyone been out on toona as of late? Just wondering what the carp/gar were up to because I may be out there with a buddy of mine possibly tonight but for sure some time this weekend. We usually do pretty well but now since I have an internet source I figured I'd see if I could gather any info before we went. Thanks fellas!


----------



## jwoody79 (Apr 24, 2014)

Here is a couple from June last year, my son is 8 years old and those carp were almost as long as him and I know outweighed him!


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 24, 2014)

Those are big fish...Just curious, what do you do with carp? Do you eat em?


----------



## JohnK (Apr 24, 2014)

Saw lots of gar on the surface this afternoon, big bunches of them.


----------



## Ole fla gator (Apr 25, 2014)

Gar are begining  to spawn,we've been on a few commons here an there.Weather kinda messed 'em up last week.


----------



## jwoody79 (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks guys, we didn't make it out last night but will for sure be out there at least one night this weekend. 

mark-7mag, I personally do not eat them so we usually find someone that wants them and if not they go in the garden for fertilizer.


----------



## gary b (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm new at it but there is no shortage of carp or gar in the backs of creeks in shallow water.


----------



## Stickemdeep (May 3, 2014)

The gar were running the River last weekend. Saw probs 50. Anything up on the main lake ?


----------

